# Itchy puppy



## Nosmo King (Oct 21, 2009)

Anyone here have experience with miniature poodles?  Mine stops and scratches nearly four times a minute!  She has no fleas.  Does she have an allergy maybe?  Is this typical for the breed?

She's only nine months old and it's driving both of us crazy!


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 21, 2009)

what kind of cut is she/he in....when was the last cut...what kinda shampoo are you using....are you using adams flea spray....we need some more details...does the skin flake...can you take a pic of where the scratching is going on and post it....could be a lot of things


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 21, 2009)

o what kinda food are y ou feeding...could simply be an allergy to corn etc...


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 21, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> what kind of cut is she/he in....when was the last cut...what kinda shampoo are you using....are you using adams flea spray....we need some more details...does the skin flake...can you take a pic of where the scratching is going on and post it....could be a lot of things


She has a standard cut (short in the face, feet and butt, but consistent everywhere else) She is going to the groomer tomorrow, in fact.  Her last bath was back on the 9th.  She is on Frontline as a flea preventative.  She had her last dose on the 19th as we have had a killing frost.  Her diet is Eukanuba small breed puppy and Chef Michael's canned.

I haven't noticed any flaking skin, although I have recently spotted small tufts of her hair on some of the furniture and rugs.

She scrathes her throat, her back haunches, the base of the tail.  When I bathe her, I use an oatmeal/aloe shampoo.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 21, 2009)

mites, ringworm, there could be a could of things...i always look at food first...

but that is a good food...okay first thing i would change is the food...i would put her on lamb and rice..tufts are the way poodles shed...they dont shed hair but will loose tuffs...last vet visit would have been?

now i am not much for mixing dry and wet...i go with a dry and lots of water....


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 21, 2009)

i would also have a vet look into this...i might even hold off on grooming till the skin condition was taken care of....she will just look like a lamb...


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 21, 2009)

examine the skin ..closely...do you have a black light by chance?


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 21, 2009)

is she getting enough exercise..they need a lot...


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 21, 2009)

My jack russell terrorist had red itchy skin. Ya know what I did. I used that selsun blue shampoo on him and it helps him a lot. suds him up and leave it on a few minutes then rinse thouroughly. Worth a try. Also a good doggie shampoo is Nova Pearls.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 21, 2009)

Allergies are  not uncommon in poodles and white dogs (if she is white) are even more prone to skin problems associated with allergies.  They typically show up 6 months to 3 yrs of age so it could be the problem especially if she is digging so hard she is leaving tufts of hair.  I'd ask your vet about checking her for it before she damages her skin.  One of the frustrating things about allergies (and I've had dogs with them) is that the itch-scratch cycle releases more and more histamines (I think that is what they are called) that in turn increase itchiness, plus - the skin damage can quickly lead to secondary bacterial and yeast infections that increase itching.  Does she have any problems with her ears?


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 21, 2009)

nova pearls is a good shampoo...i use it on the dobie...yea take the mutto to the vet....skin scrapings...100 of dollars..you got to rule out the skin infections etc.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 21, 2009)

She's white, alright!  With an apricot streak down the middle of her back.  We go for a daily walk (better than a mile) every day weather permitting.  That never seems to tire her out, because we go home to play yank the toy for an hour or so and then go to work learning to sit, roll over, play dead and sit up 'pretty'.

Her ears seem fine, but when she scratches them, she tends to whine a little.  

I don't have a black light, but I think I can get hold of one.  What should I look for under ultra violet?

I'll call the vet this weekend, if all does not go well with the groomer.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 21, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> mites, ringworm, there could be a could of things...i always look at food first...
> 
> but that is a good food...okay first thing i would change is the food...i would put her on lamb and rice..tufts are the way poodles shed...they dont shed hair but will loose tuffs...last vet visit would have been?
> 
> now i am not much for mixing dry and wet...i go with a dry and lots of water....


She picks out any Eukanuba kibble that has no sauce from the Chef Michael's on it!  She is pretty picky.  I'll give her one egg (scrambled, she does not prefer over easy!).  Someone recommended cottage cheese to combat potential allergies.  I did not think dairy was a good idea, but I'm willing to try anything.

Mom took her to the vet on September 19.  I was out of town and she was in charge of Daisy.  The vet gave her a cortisone shot.  No other follow up other than a course of anti-biotics.  She is allergic to bee stings.  She swallowed a bumble bee this past summer and Benadryl snapped her out of her reaction.

She gets plenty of fresh water every day.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 21, 2009)

look at the dry food..what is the main ingrediant...is there wheat in it or corn?


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 21, 2009)

a dog that small i would consider a "raw" diet for.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 21, 2009)

Nosmo King said:


> She's white, alright!  With an apricot streak down the middle of her back.  We go for a daily walk (better than a mile) every day weather permitting.  That never seems to tire her out, because we go home to play yank the toy for an hour or so and then go to work learning to sit, roll over, play dead and sit up 'pretty'.
> 
> Her ears seem fine, but when she scratches them, she tends to whine a little.
> 
> ...



You sound like an above average dog owner with the exercise   I would get her ears checked out though.  For one - poodles are prone to ear problems due to hair in the ears and narrow canals, plus allergies will often go with yeast infections in the ears - it would be something you'd want to keep an eye on as they can flare up quickly.  Poodles are such smart dogs too - I bet she loves learning


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 21, 2009)

Coyote said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > She's white, alright!  With an apricot streak down the middle of her back.  We go for a daily walk (better than a mile) every day weather permitting.  That never seems to tire her out, because we go home to play yank the toy for an hour or so and then go to work learning to sit, roll over, play dead and sit up 'pretty'.
> ...


She does love learning!  She learned to jump up onto my shoulders when I whistle (while I'm sitting on the floor) 

i have noticed that when she scratches her ears, she stops and smells her rear paw (that did the scratching).  Is she telling me there is an infection in there?  Her ears are pink and clear of hair, but she pays special close attention to her scratching paw.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 21, 2009)

Nosmo King said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > mites, ringworm, there could be a could of things...i always look at food first...
> ...



So she had a cortisone shot for itching and now she's back to itching?  Do you have any veterinary specialists that do allergy testing?  Sometimes it's difficult to tell if it is food or inhalent allergies.

Here are some links that might be helpful:
Food Allergies
Food Allergies


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 21, 2009)

do not put water in her ears.....

i still think the food is gonna be the cause...a black light sees ringworm...


----------



## Coyote (Oct 21, 2009)

Nosmo King said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I'm not sure...but I'm thinking if she is scratching them, there might be something cooking - not a bad idea to check it out.  Is there any odor?


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 21, 2009)

try putting some peroxide on where she is scratching...see if it bubbles..but the infection would be 2nd i bet....to the underlying cause...i wonder if eggs are that good for her?


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 21, 2009)

Coyote said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I haven't noticed any odor in her ears.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 21, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> try putting some peroxide on where she is scratching...see if it bubbles..but the infection would be 2nd i bet....to the underlying cause...i wonder if eggs are that good for her?



Her skin isn't red nor is her coat thinning.  Peroxide on a cotton ball, or a bigger dose?

She gets only one egg a day, usually at noon when I come home for lunch.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 21, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> try putting some peroxide on where she is scratching...see if it bubbles..but the infection would be 2nd i bet....to the underlying cause...i wonder if eggs are that good for her?



I read somewhere that the most common allergins for food allergies in dogs are beef, chicken, eggs, dairy, soy, wheat, corn....

I have one dog that I keep on lamb and rice, he has multiple allergies and does well on it but I really have to read package ingredients very carefully - a lot of commercial foods claim to be lamb and rice but have other meat and carb sources in it as well.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 21, 2009)

just wet the skin...see what happens....

i am still thinking its a food thing....wheat or corn...


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 21, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> just wet the skin...see what happens....
> 
> i am still thinking its a food thing....wheat or corn...


I know the Chef Michael's has corn right in it.  I can see it!  Maybe we should just stick to the Eukanuba for the next three months or so.  She turns nine months old tomorrow.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 21, 2009)

yea the food you are feeding is chicken...if i have the right one...

Small Breed Adult Dog Food | Eukanuba.com

there is no reason for her to be food picky....i still think its the food...


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 21, 2009)

so she is eating corn and chicken....how is her stool?


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 21, 2009)

Ingredients:
Water sufficient for processing, beef, chicken, liver, meat by-products, wheat gluten, carrots, peas, added color, artificial and natural flavors, natural filet mignon flavor, salt, carrageenan, potassium chloride, calcium phosphate, soy flour, locust bean gum, sodium tripolyphosphate, guar gum, zinc sulfate, choline chloride, Vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, sodium nitrite (to promote color retention), copper sulfate, thiamine mononitrate, manganese sulfate, Vitamin A supplement, niacin, calcium pantothenate, Vitamin B-12 supplement, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, potassium iodide, Vitamin D-3 supplement, folic acid, sodium selenite, biotin. 

chef michaels has wheat gulten....its the food...can you get annova?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 21, 2009)

Purple Ear Cleaner

Dixie Dog Ear Treatment

This ear cleaner is claimed to be the best for using on dogs subject to continuing ear infections. Unlike regular commercial cleaners, it is soothing on inflamed tissues. 

Mix together the following: 

16 oz. isopropyl alcohol 
16 drops gentian violet (buy at pharmacy) 
4 tablespoons boric acid powder 
Put this into a pointed tip dispenser bottle, such as sold in beautician's supply stores. Squirt into each ear (just squirt into the ear, as deep in as possible- which is why you need the pointed tip dispenser...about a teaspoonful each time, maybe a little less) on the following schedule: 

For a really bad infection, use 2x daily for 1 week - do not clean out ear. Then go to 1x a day for a week and start cleaning out ear. Once the infection is cleared up use once a month 

You need to shake it up before using, to distribute the boric acid powder, which tends to settle. This really works...and it's cheap.* For dogs who scratch their ears badly enough that the yeast infection spreads to their paws, you can leave out the gentian violet, because the color will get on their paws...but it best to use the entire recipe.*


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 21, 2009)

dogs with long hanging ears like my beagle, and poodles need careful regular cleaning done of their ears. I have a friend who has a big standard poodle and she sits and pulls the hair out of his ears all the time.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 21, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> so she is eating corn and chicken....how is her stool?


solid and dry.  stinky though


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 22, 2009)

so what did the groomer say and is it worse after being clipped?


----------



## Vel (Oct 22, 2009)

Nosmo King said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > what kind of cut is she/he in....when was the last cut...what kinda shampoo are you using....are you using adams flea spray....we need some more details...does the skin flake...can you take a pic of where the scratching is going on and post it....could be a lot of things
> ...




 As Bones said, food could definately be your problem. Since Proctor & Gamble purchased the company, Eukanuba is not as good a food as it used to be. In order to simplify the diet as much as possible to help identify a food allergy, I'd recommend Natura's California Natural Lamb & Rice formula. It contains lamb, rice and safflower oil. You could also try Innova's EVO, which is a grain free product. If you really need a canned food try EVO or Wellness' CORE 95%.
 Having said all that, while your pup could certainly be having a food allergy, I'd also suggest being aware of contact allergy issues. Often times we humans translate our own love of perfumes and softness to our dogs. Make sure your dog's bedding isn't washed with fabric softener or anything else that leaves a residue. Wash bedding in a mild detergent with a little bleach and rinse twice to be certain that all the soap is gone. Carpet powders.. Febreeze..floor dertergents can  all impact our pets. Also, I'd recommend using a shampoo that is soap and detergent free. Kenic makes an excellent line and also has an Emu oil spray that works well in providing relief from non specific itching. They also have an Emu oil shampoo. If you suspect a grain allergy, an oatmeal shampoo might not be your friend. Emu oil has natural healing properties and is a better moisturizer anyway.
 As to skin parasites or fungal infections, start with a careful examination of your dog's feet and head. Ringworm often presents as small bald patches on the feet or muzzle. Mange mites will often attack the tips of the ears. If you slide your fingers along the tips of your dog's ear and it feels crusty, you could be looking at mange.
 Good luck.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 23, 2009)

My dog is allergic to beef and wheat products. That means no bone meal, any food with wheat additives or beef.

Who ever heard of a dog with fucking beef and wheat allergies? I feed her lamb/rice food, seems to help. I can tell when it has wheat in it though because she turns red and starts scratching. Can't feed her bread or burger. She LOVES oatmeal. Milk we avoid. If I'm not feeding dog food (which honestly, I don't think is that healthy) I feed her chicken, pork, rice, & oatmeal, she does great on it, no itching at all.

Some rice & lamb feeds she still itches on, I am supposing because they have wheat and/or bone meal. 

I feed her straight pork and chicken, with a iittle oatmeal (a little means almost every morning) she gobbles it up and not itchies.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 23, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> so what did the groomer say and is it worse after being clipped?


The groomer found three fleas!  I did  not see any fleas on her, but I have a nasty story...

I am the building inspector for the county.  I inspected a house with four, count 'em four children under the age of six.  When I came up from the basement, I noticed my ankles were itching.  As I rolled my trouser cuffs up. I couldn't see where my socks ended and the flea infestation began!  I did not know there were that many fleas on the planet!  They were everywhere!  Up to my armpits, around my back and clustered at my waist!

I called my office and told them I would not be in for the afternoon.  I had to decontaminate myself.  I drove straight to a hardware store and bought a box of flea bomb aerosol cans.  I drove home and stripped to my skivvies in my drive way, tossed my clothes into the Explorer and set off a bomb inside.  As I entered through my garage and into the kitchen, Daisy got excited and wanted up.  I scolded her to discourage her and climbed into the shower.

Now, know this, she was itching before my Hitchcockian flea adventure.  

Last night I picked up Daisy from the groomer and she was beautiful!  She itched a bit, but i counted that up to the new haircut.  This morning she was still sleeping soundly as I left for work.  We'll see this evening if the itching has abated.

Thanks to everybody for all the input!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 23, 2009)

Don't be an idiot trying to diagnose something on the internet.  Go to the vet.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 23, 2009)

okay good thing that is over....now i would change foods...both of your foods are kinda suckie...

i feed purina one lamb and rice...and i feed to big dogs...so with a small one i would go with a lamb and rice....try purina...stop put the canned shit on her food...you are developing a picky eater...dogs and kids will never starve with food in front of them


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 23, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> Don't be an idiot trying to diagnose something on the internet.  Go to the vet.



skull do you ever read the posts before you jump in with both boots and your mouth running....we have all said that...


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 23, 2009)

and many times you will learn things from other dog owners ....no reason not to explore things...now is there...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 23, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> and many times you will learn things from other dog owners ....no reason not to explore things...now is there...



I'll ask people i know not a bunch of anonymous avatars on a message board thank you.

I hold to my original sentiment.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 23, 2009)

which is what...repeating the advice we all had given?  

what is up with you lately?  why the stick up the ass?


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 23, 2009)

Scratching? Your pet could have allergies - Pet health- msnbc.com


----------



## Coyote (Oct 23, 2009)

Nosmo King said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > so what did the groomer say and is it worse after being clipped?
> ...



Sounds like you might have found the problem!


----------



## Coyote (Oct 23, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > and many times you will learn things from other dog owners ....no reason not to explore things...now is there...
> ...



In many cases I'd agree - check it out with the vet, and you'll notice most of us suggested that.  However with something pretty mild that is not an emergency it's helpful to sometimes try to gather information first - whether it's from experiences of other dog owners or searching on the internet.  Not every problem requires a visit to a veterinarian.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2009)

Advice is free! Take it or leave it. No harm no foul.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 26, 2009)

Nosmo King said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > so what did the groomer say and is it worse after being clipped?
> ...




For flea infestation you have to do it again every three weeks for a while. Because the eggs will hatch in 3 weeks (I think it's three). It can be a bitch to get rid of.

3 fleas really isn't indicative of an infestation, you're pretty lucky there. When you know you have an infestation is when you're talking and they jump in your mouth.

BTW....tapeworm eggs come from flea guts. If your dog has had fleas, treat them for tapeworms as well because they will catch them, crunch them with their teeth, get their guts in their mouths.

Also, they lick their butts, where eventually tapeworms exit, and if they have even a piece of tapeworm on a lip and you kiss them, guess what? Tapeworms regenerate! I learned that in biology class in college. I don't kiss my animals on the mouth except sort of accidentally every now and then. Tapeworms (and fleas) don't seem to be a problem here, but I've lived in places where you'd walk outside and have dozens of fleas attack your legs within 5 seconds. When I'd leave the house to go running, I'd look down as I went off our place and onto the road, and there would be dozens of fleas on my shortie socks. THey hatch on the ground, where the eggs are dropped, and they jump on the first warm blooded thing they can find.

Same location, the fleas got into the house (of course they would). 

We had lots of deer and coyotes living in the area, I'm assuming the infestation started with them...then spread to our place because we were like the only place with living animals (other than the deer and coyotes) for miles.

So happy we don't have fleas here.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 4, 2009)

so update us on the itty puppy...was it the fleas or something more?


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 4, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> so update us on the itty puppy...was it the fleas or something more?



Actually, she has an appointment with the Vet at 3:30 today!  More to come!

Sunday afternoon, I took her walking in the cemetery.  She found a stuff animal (a Curious George toy) someone left on a tombstone.  I saw where she got it.  She ran with that toy and refused to come to me!  All through the cemetery (for about a half mile) she teased with the monkey!

When I finally got it away from her, she copped an attitude!  She ignored me for the rest of the evening.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 4, 2009)

well skull will be happy for a nanosec....let us know what the vet says...so we can all tsk tsk and give you advice...


----------



## kwc57 (Nov 4, 2009)

Nosmo King said:


> Anyone here have experience with miniature poodles?  Mine stops and scratches nearly four times a minute!  She has no fleas.  Does she have an allergy maybe?  Is this typical for the breed?
> 
> She's only nine months old and it's driving both of us crazy!



Nosmo, small dogs have small brains.  Who knows why they do what they do?  Get a man's dog, get a Dane.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 4, 2009)

kwc57 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone here have experience with miniature poodles?  Mine stops and scratches nearly four times a minute!  She has no fleas.  Does she have an allergy maybe?  Is this typical for the breed?
> ...


Dogs should fit their homes.  A Dane is about as appropriate for my home Pimplebutt as a Palomino!

The mini-poodle was Mom's dog.  At least that was the plan.  Mom got the dog as a pup and was put off by her liveliness and energy.

Rather than sell her to an outsider, Mom gave her to me.

And she's smart as a whip!


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 4, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> well skull will be happy for a nanosec....let us know what the vet says...so we can all tsk tsk and give you advice...



The vet said seborrhea.  I bought a $20 bottle of shampoo and Daisy gets bathed three time a week for the next month.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 4, 2009)

hmmm did you discuss diet with him?


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 4, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> hmmm did you discuss diet with him?


She suggested the shampoo (three baths a week for the first four weeks) and if there is no improvement, then we'll look at environmental factors (diet bedding & etc.)


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 4, 2009)

i do not understand why you are putting off giving the dog a better diet....it cant hurt


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 4, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> i do not understand why you are putting off giving the dog a better diet....it cant hurt


I have a three week supply of food!  Let her eat Eukanuba til it runs out.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 23, 2010)

An update on Daisy the miniature poodle with the itchy skin.

I had her blood tested for allergens.  It turned out that she was allergic to damn near everything!  Cotton and tobacco (so I can't sell her into slavery), trees, mold, GRASS.

The vet formulated a regimen of injections for her.  Because the list of allergies was so long, the formulation comes in two separate vials ad she has to endure two shots instead of just one.

The first vials had green caps and were administered every four to five days.

After they ran their course, I started in with the blue capped vials.  That was tragic.

Daisy had a bad reaction, loosing her coat around her hips and butt.  The vet had me bring in the vials and she reformulated them into a new mixture with a gold cap.

Again, the shots were four to five days apart, increasing the amount with every shot.  Then, again with the blue capped vials.

Now, Daisy is into the final course, a red capped vial.   She'll get two more shots tonight, two more eight days from today and then shots every three weeks until the dosage reaches its maximum.

The results?  Nothing.  She has not shown one sign of getting rid of these allergies.

I'm holding out for the first frost and the chance to rid the environment of some of the things she's allergic to.

In the meantime, she has learned four new tricks including stick 'em up!  Bang!  She holds up her front paws and on "Bang!" she drops over onto her side and plays dead.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 23, 2010)

so how is itchy puppy doing?


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 23, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> so how is itchy puppy doing?


I've got to give her credit for taking these shots like a champ.  Poor thing's like a pin cushion!  Every 'shot' is really two separate shots, one from vial A and one from vial B.  Each shot the dosage goes up by 10 units.  She had 40 tonight and will top out at 80 every 30 days starting sometime around Thanksgiving.

Hell.  I paid over $250 to have her blood drawn and analyzed and another $300 for the vaccines.  Not counting the vet bills and syringes.  It better work!

She's on Iam's Lamb and Rice with the occasional scrap of burger (always from the sandwich I'm eating!)

She calls the tune!  I just gotta dance to it.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 24, 2010)

switch her to purina lamb and rice....i am not a big fan of iams...


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 24, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> switch her to purina lamb and rice....i am not a big fan of iams...


She eats only in the evening.  Usually when I'm washing dinner dishes.  I put out food for her each morning because I hate to leave her home with an empty dish.  But, she'll nosh on a dog biscuit (Marrow Bone) at lunchtime and beg scraps from my lunch, yet she turns her nose up when I point out her food.  then, after dinner, she'll walk into the kitchen and eat all that was put out for her.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 24, 2010)

have you considered the human quailtiy food?  most likely she is having a reaction to corn and wheat coupled with yeast allergies...does she stink?

for a dog that small..i would just cook for it...you know dogs lived on table scraps for centuries


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 24, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone here have experience with miniature poodles?  Mine stops and scratches nearly four times a minute!  She has no fleas.  Does she have an allergy maybe?  Is this typical for the breed?
> ...



Good grief, Danes are big dogs with small brains.

As well as short lifespans and multiple health issues.

My mom has poodles, I've had poodles, I LOVE them. They're smart, sweet and funny. 

Our current dog is a terrier. She'll undoubtedly live forever, and while we have her, there are no other dogs. Other than the allergies (and being obsessive/compulsive) there are no health issues. She's insane, but she works for us. Currently we can't let her loose in the yard because our cat has 3 kittens (anyone want a kitten?) and she chases, catches, and tries to kill them. So I get to take her out on the leash all the time, it's great. Stupid cats! though she got out of the yard a couple of days ago and attacked some weird little poodle who staggered down the road at the wrong time. It was either old or had rabies, I'm hoping it was just old. She got it down and it thought it was dead. Or maybe it was just playing possum, possibly it gets attacked a lot. It didn't make any noise or anything. I pulled her off by her tail and it was fine but we had to encourage him to stand up and move on down the road.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 24, 2010)

Our dog (border collie mix) has been scratching off and on for a decent bit of the summer.  Really, really itchy just before we went to the shore for a week (we took her with us) and it all subsided down there.  Except for many walks a day, she was inside.  I was suspicious of the febreeze I sprayed in the family room cause she likes to lie under the coffee table in there.  I haven't used it but once since we've been back.  She gets walked most everyday but also uses her place in the yard in the morning and evening.  She was outside most of the day Monday cause we were both out doing yard stuff.  She way laying in the grass for a good part of the time.  Monday night she starts itching again, tufts of fur here, there and everywhere.  All the itching is on her sides and stomach.  I poke around . . . bug bites on her.  I put a little cortisone on them to relief the itching and help dry them up.  Seems to work.

NK, if your dog was one flea med did she still end up getting fleas when you came home with them?


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 24, 2010)

Bones:  She doesn't stink (her urine has a stronger than normal odor).  I hardly cook for myself!  If I don't unwrap it, I ain't eatin'!  No matter what brand or flavor of dog food I serve her, she won't eat until evening.  She does not get too hungry for dinner at eight!

Zoom: She had a pretty bad flea problem early in August.  The weather was hot and humid and Daisy loves LOVES to run in the neighborhood cemetery, especially the big (4 or 5 acre) meadow without graves.  I put the Frontline on her in mid-August and within two or three days i saw no more fleas.  She's white and the fleas stand out well on her pink belly.

Allie: Daisy plays with every dog she sees.  No matter how big or old or even aggressive, Daisy will try to make friends and run abound begging the other dogs to follow and play.

That's a concern as I take her off the lead when we go for a walk in the cemetery.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 24, 2010)

no stink means no yeast....you need to try to do this without all them shots....vets dont know much about canine foods....science diet teaches the small number of hours deciated to that.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 24, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> no stink means no yeast....you need to try to do this without all them shots....vets dont know much about canine foods....science diet teaches the small number of hours deciated to that.


So, no yeast is good then, right?  The allergy regimen is from a company called ACTT and the blood analysis was pretty thorough so I think we'll take the rest of the shots (two more at the once a week schedule and then it's every three weeks for the one after those and finally once a month until the dosage is up to the prescribed amount.)

Meanwhile, I keep a thorough log about Daisy.  Her reactions, and behavior with the itching and any loss of coat along with when she is groomed, bathed and treated for fleas.  I'm working like a dog for this dog trying my level best to keep her healthy and happy.  The evidence is in her look as she runs and plays.  To me, she looks like the picture of health.  It's just when she's calmed down and sleepy that the itching gets to be a problem.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 24, 2010)

o i am not suggesting you dont finish this round...i am sure you have had her checked for all the obvious things...mites, manage and ringworm....damn there is supplement a lot of owners use....suppose to calm a dog....melantiona or something.....


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 24, 2010)

she is lucky you care so much


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 24, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> she is lucky you care so much


If there is such a thing as reincarnation, I'm coming back as a pampered miniature poodle.  All I'd be responsible for is looking cute, playing, doing tricks for treats and learning how to ask to go outside.  After that, everything is all gravy all the time!

If I had enough interest in it, I'd open a Facebook page just to share some pictures of her.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 24, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > she is lucky you care so much
> ...



just post the pics on here


----------



## Claudette (Sep 27, 2010)

My litle Schnauzer/Poodle mix was itchy as heck. 

I feed Taste of the Wild which has no grain it at all so I know his itching wasn't caused by corn.. 

I recently went to Confortis, which is a prescription drug, for fleas. Murph no longer itchs at all. 

Don't know if that would help your little dog but its worth a shot. It sure did the trick for little Murph.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 27, 2010)

Claudette said:


> My litle Schnauzer/Poodle mix was itchy as heck.
> 
> I feed Taste of the Wild which has no grain it at all so I know his itching wasn't caused by corn..
> 
> ...


Thanks, Claudette.  Daisy was prescribed Genesis which is a spray for irritated skin conditions.  I have to wear latex gloves when I spray it on her as it contains steroids which may be absorbed through my skin.  It seems to keep the worst areas (the bare areas) cleared up well.  Maybe it tastes bad and that's what keeps her form chewing it up.  At any rate, when she gets the Genesis, she gets it twice daily for a week, and once daily for two weeks.  She started that up on Saturday.


----------



## Vel (Sep 29, 2010)

You might try Kenic's Emu Oil Spray. Although not listed as medicinal, emu oil is naturally healing. The Kenic's is very light and will not leave a greasy residue on the coat. It really seems to help especially when the skin is inflamed or irritated. A grain free like Taste of the Wild could also be a great choice for your baby.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 30, 2010)

Hope some of these things help Daisey out Nosmo. 

Good luck.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 30, 2010)

Claudette said:


> Hope some of these things help Daisey out Nosmo.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank, Claudette.  She's scratching herself to distraction.  Even learning tricks (which she LOVES) is a start and stop process due to the itching.


----------

